

Android Application to forward SMS and Missed Calls Notifications to E-mail - soori
http://www.mockingweb.com/android-application-to-forward-sms-and-missed-calls-notifications-to-e-mail/

======
swasheck
Isn't this accomplished by Google Voice?

------
swasheck
Isn't this called "Google Voice?"

